# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Επιλογή ηλεκτροκολησης για ερασιτεχνική χρήση

## diofantos

Χαίρεται,
Έπειτα απο κάποιες επισκευές που χρειάζεται να κάνω στο σπίτι για κάποια χαλασμένα κάγκελα και επειδή βρήκα αρκετά χαμηλες τιμές στη αγορά εχω μπεί στο δείλημμα αγοράς μιας ηλεκτροκόλησης. 
Το κακό είναι οτι δεν γνωρίζω απο τεχνικής πλευράς τι χαρακτηριστικά πρέπει να έχει 
μια καλη ηλεκτροκόληση.

Μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει συμβουλές για το πρέπει να προσέξει κάποιος απο τεχνικής πλευράς (δηλαδή τι χαρακτητιστηκα πρέπει να έχει)για την αγορά μιας ηλεκτροκόλησης ;

Επίσης καποια συσκευές αναφέρται ότι έχουν INVERTER τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων..

----------


## papath

Πρωτα τα βασικά. 
Για να γίνει μια ηλεκτροκόληση χρειάζεται να πολύ μεγάλο ρεύμα έτσι ώστε να λιώσουν τα μέταλλα και να ενωθούν.
Η συσκευή της ηλεκτροκόλησης πέρνει τα 230 AC volt και  χαμηλόνοντας την τάση αυξάνει κατά πολύ τα Ampere. Στην ουσία είναι ένας μετασχηματιστής.
Σε αυτή την κατηγορία (για σίδερα) υπάρχουν 2 βασικές κατηγορίες α) με μετασχηματιστή και β) η ηλεκτρονική (inverter).
Η 1η έχει μεγάλο βάρος αλλά έχει χαμηλό κόστος και ανάποδα η 2η.
Πέρα από το κόστος η inverter έχει πολλά πλεονεκτήματα όπως το βάρος (το είπαμε), ρυθμίζεις το ρεύμα εκεί που το θέλεις ανάλογα με το ηλεκτρόδιο και με το τί έχεις να κολλήσεις, έχει πιό εύκολη έναρξη του τόξου για την κόλληση, αν σου κολλήσει το ηλεκτρόδιο δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να καεί. 
Για να μπορέσεις να δουλεψεις ηλεκτρόδια μέχρι 3.5 χιλ πρέπει να μπορεί να δώσει ρεύμα 120Α

----------


## SW1JRT

Βαγγέλη, ανάλογα με τα χρήματα που διαθέτεις.
 Και εγώ στην ίδια θέση με εσένα είμαι, και τελικά επέλεξα να αγοράσω μια συσκευή MIG που κολλάει εκτός από τον σίδηρο που κολλάει η απλή ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση, αλουμίνιο, μπρούτζο και ανοξείδωτο χάλυβα.
 Αν το "πακέτο" σου αντέχει γύρω στα 400 - 500 ευρώ, είναι πολύ καλή λύση. 
 Και η MIG είναι ΠΟΛΥ πιο εύκολη στην χρήση της από την απλή ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση...
 Εγώ πήρα αυτήν απο το ebay από Ιταλία και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1908369513...84.m1439.l2649


.

----------


## sakis76

Φιλε Σωτηρη με ενδιαφερει και εμενα η αγορα MIG,εχεις κολλησει ολα τα μεταλλα η'μονο σιδηρο?
Πες μας τις εντυπωσεις σου σε σχεση με μια inverter.

Αυτη που εχεις ειναι με αεριο, χωρις η'και τα δυο? Εσυ πως την δουλευεις?

Απο αποψη κοστους με την inverter τι γινεται συμφερει?

 Ευχαριστω

----------


## SW1JRT

> Φιλε Σωτηρη με ενδιαφερει και εμενα η αγορα MIG,εχεις κολλησει ολα τα μεταλλα η'μονο σιδηρο?
> Πες μας τις εντυπωσεις σου σε σχεση με μια inverter.
> 
> Αυτη που εχεις ειναι με αεριο, χωρις η'και τα δυο? Εσυ πως την δουλευεις?
> 
> Απο αποψη κοστους με την inverter τι γινεται συμφερει?
> 
>  Ευχαριστω



Σάκη χρονια πολλά και καλή χρονιά.
Κατ' αρχήν είμαι εντελώς άσχετος με το θέμα ηλεκτροκόλληση.
Πήρα την *TELWIN TECHNOMIG 150* από το ebay, και μια *αυτόματη μάσκα* και τώρα ξεκινάω να μάθω να κολλάω σίδηρο για αρχή.
 Από σύρμα χρησιμοποιώ 0.8mm χωρίς αέριο (με flux) που πήρα απο την *SIGOMETAL* με περίπου 40 ευρώ το πεντόκιλο.
 Μέχρι στιγμής είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος απο την αγορά μου, αν και δεν εχω προηγούμενη πείρα απο συγκολλήσεις.

----------


## sakis76

Ευχαριστω Σωτηρη και καλες γιορτες

----------

